# Petri RDA, Aeolus RDA and Twisted Messes RDA in Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (11/6/15)

Just got a bunch of new RDA'S in guys. Go have a look 

*PETRI RDA CLONE*



GET IT HERE:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/petri-rda-clone






*Aeolus RDA Clone*


Get it here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/aeolus-rda-clone






*Twisted Messes RDA Clone*


Get it here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/twisted-messes-rda-clone

Reactions: Like 2


----------

